# Do You Use Any "Smart Home" Devices in Your House?



## SeaBreeze (Dec 27, 2017)

I don't use any of these, and doubt if I ever will.  Do you use any Smart Home devices like Alexa in your house?


----------



## debbie in seattle (Dec 27, 2017)

Oh yea!     Have bought some smart plugs to turn our lights on and off with Alexa.   My husband has something called X-10 that turns all sorts of stuff on and off.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 27, 2017)

I suppose such devices would be handy for those who are handicapped, etc....I hope I never get too lazy, or disabled, to flip a light switch.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Dec 27, 2017)

Not handicapped nor lazy.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 28, 2017)

debbie in seattle said:


> Oh yea!     Have bought some smart plugs to turn our lights on and off with Alexa.   My husband has something called X-10 that turns all sorts of stuff on and off.


We have Dot, bought a light plug it did not work because of weak WIFI. The wife and I love Alexa!!


----------



## Pappy (Dec 28, 2017)

We have Alexa and a couple smart wall plugs to turn on lamps.


----------



## HazyDavey (Dec 28, 2017)

We have Alexa connected to our old home stereo and mostly use her for playing music from our Pandora account. Easy peasy to use when changing or finding some new music.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 28, 2017)

HazyDavey said:


> We have Alexa connected to our old home stereo and mostly use her for playing music from our Pandora account. Easy peasy to use when changing or finding some new music.


Ask Alexa to tell you a joke..&#55357;&#56833;


----------



## Pappy (Dec 28, 2017)

My son is in Japan and Alexa helps me with the time difference.


----------



## HazyDavey (Dec 28, 2017)

Ken N Tx said:


> Ask Alexa to tell you a joke..��



Thanks Ken, I'll give it a try. 
(I once asked her to sing me a song, that was a hoot.)


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 28, 2017)

No.  The more you have, the more you have to go wrong.  If I was disabled, a slave to technology , lazy or just plain liked my toys,  then I might get some of these things.  In the meantime, remote locking of my car door is about as far as I'll go.


----------



## MaggieM (Dec 28, 2017)

Capt Lightning said:


> No.  The more you have, the more you have to go wrong.  If I was disabled, a slave to technology , lazy or just plain liked my toys,  then I might get some of these things.  In the meantime, remote locking of my car door is about as far as I'll go.



That is a fact.   A friend of mine went all "techy" and turned his house into a "smart house".  Oh what fun it was until there was a power failure that lasted for 2 days.  The gyrations he had to go through just to be able to lock his doors was insane.  It took him over a week to get everything back to where it was before .. yet he still loves it all and says he won't give it up.  To each their own !


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 28, 2017)

Not yet!

At this point I see them as a novelty with great promise.

I believe that within a few years they will be developed into useful tools that may allow me to live independently for a few more years.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Dec 28, 2017)

Absolutely will not have any of these 'smart devices' (I don't have a smart phone either, just a table for travel and desktop pc ) for the simple reason that these devices can be hacked. Bluetooth technology just enables hackers. It's enough work to watch my credit cards (I've had other people charge things by somehow getting the card number) and investments.
  I do online transactions, and my cc info is out there. But if someone hacks into a 'smart house', they can get access to_ everything_.


----------



## Buckeye (Dec 28, 2017)

My new lady friend brought her Alexa with her as well as 2 smart devices, so I can turn on/off some lamps via my smartphone.  I can also adjust my thermostat from anywhere.  My solar panels transmit data every 15 minutes via the internet.  I think I can also start my car via cell/internet.  

Some of the comments remind me of my oldest brother who didn't approve of TVs with remote controls - he said "any man who is too damn lazy to tell his wife to get up and change channels shouldn't be watching TV in the first place."  Just sayin


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 28, 2017)

Hoot N Annie said:


> Some of the comments remind me of my oldest brother who didn't approve of TVs with remote controls - he said "any man who is too damn lazy to tell his wife to get up and change channels shouldn't be watching TV in the first place."  Just sayin



LOL! I don't have any, unless you count the remote control for the TV.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 28, 2017)

Yes I have loads...smart plugs...remote control lights and table lamps ... smart phone... Smart Thermostat  ( which means I can turn my heating , lights, and hot water on from anywhere, miles from the house using my phone, ipad  or laptop). In fact when I go overseas, I turn the lights here in this house in the uk every night  from abroad, so burglars don't think the house is empty) ...  (but I had all of those things before I had Alexa)...I don't use Alexa for anything much..and of course that Video is a little misleading.. you have to download loads of Apps for Alexa to do all that stuff in the video.. and we don't need it to do anything for us yet.. she's just a bit of fun at the moment, we ask her quizzes, and ...I think my o/h might use her as an alarm clock as well..but other than that we have everything else covered ..


----------



## HipGnosis (Dec 30, 2017)

hollydolly said:


> Yes I have loads... Smart Thermostat  ( which means I can turn my heating...  on from anywhere. ..


Why or when do you ever need to adjust your thermostat when not at home?!? I seriously don't get this.  My $20 programmable thermostat has a 'vacation' temp that I can select whenever I'm leaving for a while.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Dec 31, 2017)

> Why or when do you ever need to adjust your thermostat when not at home?!? I seriously don't get this.  My $20 programmable thermostat has a 'vacation' temp that I can select whenever I'm leaving for a while.



The 'smart' devices, to me, are the poster children for 'needs versus wants'.  You don't need any of these devices. We grew up without them, and I doubt there are more than a handful of tales of woe where a smart device would have made some big difference in preventing some tragedy.
   I would use these 'toys' (for the fun of it) if they weren't so easy to hack into. Since they're not secure, it's sounds absolutely silly, but someone can start by hacking your fridge and getting into your financial interests via blue tooth technology.


----------



## Pam (Dec 31, 2017)

I don't even have a thermostat.....


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Dec 31, 2017)

We have an Echo Dot that has Alexa, and all we have used it for so far is to play music through the stereo. My daughter has one of the Nest thermostats and she loves it !  
We went to visit her on Christmas Day, and she was showing us how it works. When she walks past, it “recognizes” her and lights up, so if she is gone and comes back, the thermostat will turn the heat up if it has been lowered while she was gone. It also changes according to her schedule, so lower temps when she is gone to work, and when she is sleeping at night, and then warms the house up when she comes home. 
I really like the idea of programmable home equipment like this, and we will probably add some of the smart plug-in receptacles so that we can turn some lights on and off of we need to do that. 
I can see that an extended power outage might cause problems; but that kind of thing is going to cause some kinds of problems regardless, and it would be really nice to have a warm house and lights on if we happened to go somewhere and get home later than we expected to.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 2, 2018)

Italian grandmother gets used to her new Google Home.


----------



## Lon (Jan 2, 2018)

Yes    Common Sense


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 5, 2018)

We have a couple of smart plugs and some Blink security cameras that can be accessed by an iPhone app.   I can look around the house and turn lights on and off while we are traveling in the RV.   It's kind of cool.


----------



## GypsyRoadLady (Jan 9, 2018)

WIFI Thermostat and I love it now. I never used the programable options through the years, but reaching over and hitting the phone or changing the heat before I get home I like.


----------



## GypsyRoadLady (Jan 9, 2018)

My father is late 89 and I wish so he would let me install google home or Alexa or the thermostat or even clap on lights! I so wish he would use a jitter bug type phone or even an emergency alert button.....but NO don't need any of that crazy stuff. Actually he is afraid of technology understandably. 

I do not need that much tech, but hope I can adjust as needed to new if needed as I get older.


----------



## kristinah18 (Jan 11, 2018)

I came across this particular blog article that specifies 3 home security tips for senior citizens. These may sound lame, most of the support groups and blogs that I read, do also specify almost the same. Common factors to look into detail include

Doors. It is necessary to invest in quality doors that are solid and to ensure the frames are strong. It is also necessary to make sure the door frames are strong and to make use of sturdy locks and deadbolts. 

Ground Level windows: Using security films or Plexiglas on the inside of the ground-floor windows(another entry path usually a criminal uses for break-ins) can make anyone break the glass harder. Adding in quality locks and solid window frames can also help. 

Home Security Systems: It just makes sense in having a home security system installed too. This can only improve the level of protection one can have with all the systems included including the medical alert systems which can be added to the package. 

Seniors, individuals or living with family, may come across difficulties and it is always necessary one reads and incorporate those they find value or reasonable. 

Some other reads with the same idea that I came across are:
Home Safety Tips for Older Adults 
14 Simple Safety Tips for Seniors Who Live Alone
10 Ways to Stay Safe When You Live Alone


----------



## GypsyRoadLady (Jan 11, 2018)

Great post, sadly my dad follows none of the tips it seems. I have asked over and over, DO not open the door if you did not invite someone over. Still if the door is knocked on at 9 pm he will open it. The window in the main back door is a flimsy plexiglass from 1970 from when we broke it as kids and that was what he put in. I could push my hand through it. The door itself is a wood door from 1920 with same lock on it, that's is ok as the key hangs on the wall by the out side, I mean that is where it always has been so you don't have to carry it on your keys!!!! UGG


----------



## kristinah18 (Jan 11, 2018)

@GypsyRoadLady: Sorry to hear that. But, if your father is against technology don't force him. You could just update the doors and windows with new doors and plexiglass window. Add in new frames for those. Have the exterior key hang and have a new one inside. these changes they may find easy to accept. 
Many elderly people find difficulty in adjusting to the new technologies. They stick onto saying "the old is good"&"we had been following this for long and nothing bad occurred, so why change now." and so on. 
So, I would suggest you to *step in and take action yourself*. After all its their safety that matters, right.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 12, 2018)

Would you like something like this in your home, or would you find it annoying?  I would find it annoying.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 12, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> Would you like something like this in your home, or would you find it annoying?  I would find it annoying.



Same here...having to carry on a conversation with some "robotic" device would seem to me to be the ultimate example of "senior loneliness".


----------



## barysardis564 (May 31, 2019)

I was always fascinated by smart home technology. Being an older adult, I know what are the struggles of elderly are when it comes to living alone or only with your spouse. 

That being said, Smart home has helped us a lot in managing our home. I have considerable collection of  smart home techs like Smart bulbs, Smart doorbell, thermostat and outdoor cameras. All these gadgets are controlled by Alexa on Echo show.


----------



## Buckeye (May 31, 2019)

HipGnosis said:


> *Why or when do you ever need to adjust your thermostat when not at home*?!? I seriously don't get this.  My $20 programmable thermostat has a 'vacation' temp that I can select whenever I'm leaving for a while.



I live in the desert.  My thermostat, which has a motion sensor, knows when we are away for more than XX hours/days , and automatically goes into "away" mode.  When we are returning, and are about an hour away, I can turn off the "away" mode so the house will be cooled down by the time we get home. Make perfect sense to me.

YMMV


----------



## norman (May 31, 2019)

Just me...lol...actually I am a new device nut and still have some that I was not keen enough to follow instructions, now most are automatic and download automatically etc, takes the fun out of doing it yourself.  I like electronic devices, but don't see that well any more and I am all thumbs.   I thought you got better with age, must have been talking about cheese.


----------



## AnnieA (May 31, 2019)

No and will not unless I become handicapped.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 3, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 66106



That was our idea of a childproof lock when I was a kid!!!

I remember using a broom handle to push the hook out of the eye.  

I suppose when you are old enough to figure it out you are old enough to deal with whatever is on the other side of that door.layful:nthego:


----------



## norman (Jun 3, 2019)

Some times I try to show Sweetie a new electronic devise I have found on Ebay and explain to her, we could use this.  She  usually  gives me the *chin flick*, so I order it.


----------



## Lara (Jun 3, 2019)

New Security Tip: I just got here so I don't know if this was said, but... 

...the News said, at the end of the day you can ask Alexis to erase all conversations for that day and it will.


----------

